# modifier 51 or 59?



## whyteraven (Feb 26, 2008)

Medicare patient had 2 11301 (shave excisions) done both on same leg. One was .75cm the other .5cm. Patient also had 17000 (AK destruction) done on face. Would I code the one with the highest RVU's first and then use modifier -51 on the other procedures? Or would I use modifier -59? Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 26, 2008)

Medicare in our area does not want the -51, so I would use 59.

Tina


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 26, 2008)

When coding a separate lesion - always use modifier -59 for distinct procedural service.


----------



## whyteraven (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you very much! This is the first time i've used this forum and I'm finding it very useful


----------



## EKMineau (Feb 27, 2008)

*Medicare CCI edits*

You should check with your Medicare CCI edits that can be found on the web site, it will tell you which code should have the modifer applied.


----------



## DOyola (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeap and report most extensive lesion first with no modifier, then least extensive lesion w/modifier


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/ link to the CCI Edit link on the CMS website.  



EKMineau said:


> You should check with your Medicare CCI edits that can be found on the web site, it will tell you which code should have the modifer applied.


----------

